
Ask HN: How can I automate sending a payment to my user's student loan provider? - ScopeCreepin
I&#x27;m building an app where students can sign up to receive donations towards their student loans.<p>I&#x27;m using Stripe to process the donations, and Plaid to receive information about the user&#x27;s student loans: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plaid.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;#liabilities<p>The last piece of the puzzle is automating the payment to the loan provider.<p>Can anyone point me in the right direction?
======
ajstiles
Here are a couple of options.

[https://www.q2ebanking.com/biller-direct-
api/](https://www.q2ebanking.com/biller-direct-api/)

[https://bbvaopenplatform.com/docs/guides%7Capicontent%7Cbill...](https://bbvaopenplatform.com/docs/guides%7Capicontent%7Cbill-
payments)

[https://www.marqeta.com/api/docs/W5hOzB0AAH0Cssxk/bill-
payme...](https://www.marqeta.com/api/docs/W5hOzB0AAH0Cssxk/bill-payments)

~~~
ScopeCreepin
Exactly what I was looking for, thanks. You wouldn't happen to know the
workflow for sending the funds between Stripe to a lender using one of these
apis would you? Specifically, do I need to transfer the funds from Stripe to a
bank account first, or can I send the funds directly from Stripe?

